# Bluefish



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I heard an uncomfirmed rumor that they are catching small bluefish in City Island can someone comfirm this as fact of fiction.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Haven't read anything about City Island but I've seen quite a few reports that say the blues are all over Jamaica Bay and Great Kills (and in good numbers).

They are reportedly following big schools of bunker.


----------

